# Baby Sophia



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

Took these on my iphone so the qualitys not great, i should get time later on to upload some better quality ones, last one is of my son James he is 15 months old now


----------



## PrideNeverDies (Sep 28, 2008)

congrats marc .. cute little girl, and your little boy will turn out to be a pimppppp


----------



## DaveI (Oct 21, 2008)

Congrats dude! gorgeous little girl!

Make sure James gets plenty trainin to protect sophia from boyfriends when shes older! haha


----------



## YourMMA (Aug 20, 2009)

Congratulations mate, all the best with the new young 'un.


----------



## SanshouMatt (Jul 1, 2008)

Congrats matey, you must be very proud.


----------



## rsp84 (Dec 9, 2008)

you look every bit the proud father, congrats


----------



## Mandirigma (Oct 8, 2009)

Massive congrats, to you and mumma.


----------



## Razorstorm (Aug 6, 2009)

Congrats mate!! wish you all the best of health


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

Thanks Guys


----------



## SteSteez (Jul 21, 2007)

haha quality pics there fella, you look proud


----------



## hendy1992 (Aug 26, 2009)

Congratulations Marc. :thumb


----------



## spitfire (Apr 19, 2008)

Jolly good photos. Very cool name James. :thumb


----------



## CrazyPenguin26 (Oct 2, 2009)

Congratulations Marc!! nice photos, gets me exited about seeing mines when he arrives


----------



## MUTINY! (Jul 31, 2009)

Congratulations Marc!


----------



## Kunoichi (Sep 30, 2007)

SanshouMatt said:


> Congrats matey, you must be very proud.


read "you don't get it right very often" ;-)

Youz got der a teeny weeny baybeh!


----------



## Dominique (Aug 31, 2009)

Congratulations Marc! She's absolutely gorgeous. Must get it from her mum 

:thumb


----------



## LiamT (Sep 2, 2009)

Congratulations mate, wish you all good health. My little girl is 8 months now and she's the best thing that's happened to me. Never thought I'd have children and I doubted myself when I found out my girlfriend was pregnant. I'm 22 years old and I know that's no age but I was still thinking like a child when I found out and was worried about the things I couldnt do anymore. Only since she was born I have realised that the things I was doing and wanted to do were the things I certainly should not be doing (if you get my drift). I'm still young and stupid but not dwelling on what I can't do but the thing's I can do. My daughter is the reason I've taken up MMA and realised that there's more to life and maintaining your health than the road to distruction that I was on. Sorry if a little off topic. Congrats again:thumb


----------



## Imy (Jul 20, 2007)

You make me want to go out and plant my seed in many women.

Congratulations!


----------



## Kunoichi (Sep 30, 2007)

Imy said:


> You make me want to go out and plant my seed in many women.
> 
> Congratulations!


Oh please no. marc don't give idea him any more ideas.


----------



## Imy (Jul 20, 2007)

Kunoichi said:


> Oh please no. marc don't give idea him any more ideas.


Rest assured, I have no intention of completing my feat by going down to London. You're safe..

...for now.


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

Thanks everyone



Dominique said:


> Congratulations Marc! She's absolutely gorgeous. Must get it from her mum
> 
> :thumb


Watch it Dom :tuf



LiamT said:


> Congratulations mate, wish you all good health. My little girl is 8 months now and she's the best thing that's happened to me. Never thought I'd have children and I doubted myself when I found out my girlfriend was pregnant. I'm 22 years old and I know that's no age but I was still thinking like a child when I found out and was worried about the things I couldnt do anymore. Only since she was born I have realised that the things I was doing and wanted to do were the things I certainly should not be doing (if you get my drift). I'm still young and stupid but not dwelling on what I can't do but the thing's I can do. My daughter is the reason I've taken up MMA and realised that there's more to life and maintaining your health than the road to distruction that I was on. Sorry if a little off topic. Congrats again:thumb


Yes mate having kids totally changes your perspective of things, good to hear you manned up :happy:



Imy said:


> Rest assured, I have no intention of completing my feat by going down to London. You're safe..
> 
> ...for now.


You two need to get a room


----------



## Kunoichi (Sep 30, 2007)

Imy said:


> Rest assured, I have no intention of completing my feat by going down to London. You're safe..
> 
> ...for now.


Why London? Is that the only place where birds would give you a go?

I've always known there's something wrong about this place. :dull: :laugh:


----------



## Imy (Jul 20, 2007)

marc said:


> You two need to get a room


The Hilton is opening up opposite.

If she's paying, I'm not complaining.*



Kunoichi said:


> Why London? Is that the only place where birds would give you a go?


Whatever, man. Whatever the f**k ever.

I'm a stud. Birds everywhere [read: not Newcastle or Middlesbrough] would give me a go. :rofl:

* Edit: I am totally complaining if I don't get the Breakfast package, though.


----------

